# MDF 1/2 4'x12' Michigan pickup



## twcustoms (Oct 26, 2013)

Hello to all of you Michigan folks. Came across one heck of a deal. Wish I up there, pickup only, and too far to drive.

MDF 1/2 4'x12' $10 / sheet


MDF Board 1 2" Thick Sheet 4' x 12' Plywood Particle Board Fiber Board | eBay


----------

